
Nest CEO Tony Fadell Went to Google’s All-Hands Meeting to Defend Nest - Jerry2
http://recode.net/2016/04/13/tony-fadell-nest-google-tgif/
======
onion2k
Slightly off-topic perhaps, but "We're not perfect. Nobody's perfect." is a
really weasely way of speaking. It makes all problems equal - it can be used
as an excuse when someone complains that, say, the company never has enough
pencils, or that the internal culture is making all the staff want to leave
and stopping products from shipping. "Nobody's perfect." comes with a subtext
of "Nobody could have avoided this!" That isn't true.

~~~
awakeasleep
Yeah, and on top of that he's relying on employee surveys to fix the company.
I mean, has he taken the survey? Has he worked in an organization before?

It's possible they can show you when your employees start being dissatisfied,
but a reasonable person can not believe that employee surveys are going to
"fix" their culture.

